# PCGH.de: Zalman CNPS 9900 LED: Neu im PCGH-Testlabor & Sockel-1366-kompatibel



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (5. Dezember 2008)

*PCGH.de: Zalman CNPS 9900 LED: Neu im PCGH-Testlabor & Sockel-1366-kompatibel*

Gibt es schon was von der Kühlleistung zu berichten?????


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Zalman CNPS 9900 LED: Neu im PCGH-Testlabor & Sockel-1366-kompatibel*

bin mal auf erste tests gespannt, bleibe meinem CNPS 9700 LED aber treu, kühlt immer noch sehr gut, wenn man ihn regelmässig reinigt, ist er wie neu


----------



## SteVe (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Zalman CNPS 9900 LED: Neu im PCGH-Testlabor & Sockel-1366-kompatibel*

Ich denke das es schon bald zu einem umfangreichen Test mit Sockel 1366 kompatiblen Kühlern kommen wird.


----------



## Shibi (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Zalman CNPS 9900 LED: Neu im PCGH-Testlabor & Sockel-1366-kompatibel*

Das ding sieht fast aus wie der alte, wird fast so kühlen wie der alte und wird fast so laut sein wie der alte.


----------



## MeisterIsgaroth (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Zalman CNPS 9900 LED: Neu im PCGH-Testlabor & Sockel-1366-kompatibel*

Ich kann mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass der besser sein soll als mein 9700... naja Test abwarten


----------



## DanielX (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Zalman CNPS 9900 LED: Neu im PCGH-Testlabor & Sockel-1366-kompatibel*

Ich hoffe mal er ist leiser, weil das Design finde ich einfach Mißt.

Ich hab selber einen 9500 und bin eigentlich zufrieden, bis auf den Sound halt.

MfG DanielX


----------



## gwuerzer (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Zalman CNPS 9900 LED: Neu im PCGH-Testlabor & Sockel-1366-kompatibel*

Also ich bin mit dem 9700 wirklich sehr zufrieden! Meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Kühler wo gibt und kühlt schon im "silent" Modus enorm gut. 
Der 9900 hat den Ventilator in die Mitte versetzt, ansonsten gleiches Design, gleiche Bauhöhe - wird von der Leistung her ähnlich sein, nehme ich an.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Zalman CNPS 9900 LED: Neu im PCGH-Testlabor & Sockel-1366-kompatibel*

Der wird nicht viel leiser sein als der 9700 ,man siehe im Text bis zu 38db , hab ja selber auch einen 9700 LED aber wenn ich den 9900er hier sehe  Bin gespannt auf einen Test ! Vielleicht bringt es ja noch ein wenig mehr Kühlleistung da der Lüfter jetzt ja in der Mitte sitzt ! Die von Zalman werden sich sicher was dabei gedacht haben 

Mfg Micha


----------



## kyuss1975 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Zalman CNPS 9900 LED: Neu im PCGH-Testlabor & Sockel-1366-kompatibel*

den 9900er finde ich nicht so schön wie den 9700er den ich ja auch habe.
mein propeller läuft mit 1600 umdrehungen sehr, sehr leise.

außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das der lüfter in der mitte mehr bringen soll. und irgendwie scheint beim 9700er kühler der lüfter auch nur das i-tüpfelchen zu sein. hab einmal den propeller im betrieb abgesteckt und durch seine enorme kupferoberfläche ist der prozessor im idle dann statt 33 grad bei 1600 rpm auf 36 grad bei 0 rpm.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Zalman CNPS 9900 LED: Neu im PCGH-Testlabor & Sockel-1366-kompatibel*

Ach das war der Kühler den ich letztens gesehen hab. 
Hab schon überall verzweifelt nach dem Teil gesucht, es aber nirgends gefunden. 

Wies sieht es denn so mit der Kühlleistung aus?


----------



## mad-onion (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Zalman CNPS 9900 LED: Neu im PCGH-Testlabor & Sockel-1366-kompatibel*

also mir gefällt der look schon, nur die Lüfterbefestigung halte ich für bedenklich.  ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass sich nach einer Weile die Plastikklammern lockern und das dadurch enstehende Betriebsgeräusch könnte dann wohl auch über die 38dba hinausgehen.

Auf mich wirken die Plastikklammern jedenfalls "billig"... sorry..


----------



## mad-onion (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Zalman CNPS 9900 LED: Neu im PCGH-Testlabor & Sockel-1366-kompatibel*

also mir gefällt der Look schon, nur die Lüfterbefestigung halte ich für bedenklich.  Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass sich nach einer Weile die Plastikklammern lockern und das dadurch enstehende Betriebsgeräusch könnte dann wohl auch über die 38dba hinausgehen.

Auf mich wirken die Plastikklammern jedenfalls "billig"... sorry.. 
Hoffentlich kann man dann solche Lüfter wenigstens nachkaufen.
Sonst heisst es Lüfter kaputt = ganzer Kühler fällt aus = Neukauf 
(= Wegwerfprodukt?).


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Zalman CNPS 9900 LED: Neu im PCGH-Testlabor & Sockel-1366-kompatibel*

Hm, ich finde dass sich Zalman auch langsam mal zu Direct Touch durchringen könnte....

@mad-onion: Das wäre natürlich sehr ärgerlich...


----------



## Uziflator (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Zalman CNPS 9900 LED: Neu im PCGH-Testlabor & Sockel-1366-kompatibel*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Hm, ich finde dass sich Zalman auch langsam mal zu Direct Touch durchringen könnte....
> 
> @mad-onion: Das wäre natürlich sehr ärgerlich...


Das wär was schönes dan würde ich vllt einen Zalman Kaufen.

@mad-onion:

hast du schon mal den Ändern Button versucht?
Die Mods und Untertanen würden sich freuen.

Mit den Plastikstiften haste wohl recht.


----------



## Shibi (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Zalman CNPS 9900 LED: Neu im PCGH-Testlabor & Sockel-1366-kompatibel*

Direct Touch ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert...
Eienrseits wird die Wärme wirklichschneller aufgenommen, andererseits gilt das nur für die Heatpipes die direkt aufliegen. Die Seitlichen nehmen dafür deutlich langsamer die Wärme auf.
Das Direct Touch nicht umbedingt notwenig ist zeigen viele Kühlerhersteller, die gute Kühler ohne HDT fertigen.

mfg, Shibi


----------

